# importer musique GarageBand ou Youtube dans iMovie ?



## Wolodyjowski1010 (20 Mai 2018)

bonjour,

1- je voudrais importer musique GarageBand dans iMovie ?

2- je ne sais pas si c’est possible de importer ma playlist dans Youtube dans iMovie ?

je suis en train de faire un film expérimental sur iMovie et je voudrais évidemment avoir une bande son intéressante !

merci pour aide , information etc


----------



## USB09 (11 Juillet 2018)

Il suffit de convertir les vidéo en mp3 puis de les importer dans iMovie.


----------

